# Taking out of Sn from soldering material



## geubrina (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Experts,

In Indonesia, it is pretty hard to buy pure Sn. So, I have been thinking to separate the Sn from Pb, while the raw material of solder is made up of 40% Sn and 60% Pb.

I have been thinking to roast them on metal plate. Is it possible?

Best regards,
Sugianto Makmur


----------



## geubrina (Apr 21, 2008)

My point is the different melting point.


----------



## Scott2357 (Apr 21, 2008)

Better to go to a building supply store, Home Depot, Lowes, etc. and get plumbers solder which is 95-97% tin. The small 3-5% of antimony just falls to the bottom and can be avoided when making stannous chloride.


----------



## Irons (Apr 21, 2008)

Scott2357 said:


> Better to go to a building supply store, Home Depot, Lowes, etc. and get plumbers solder which is 95-97% tin. The small 3-5% of antimony just falls to the bottom and can be avoided when making stannous chloride.



They live in Indonesia. I've made the same mistake.

The two metals won't separate, that's nearly a eutectic mixture of Tin and Lead.


----------



## Platdigger (Apr 21, 2008)

Irons, 
could it be done chemically?
Randy


----------



## Palladium (Apr 21, 2008)

Irons, You had to reach deep for that word. :lol: 

I think from what i could tell is that the meaning is normally that the two metals will melt at different temperatures, But by combing the two the overall melting temperature is decreased from that of the highest melting value. So selectively melting to separate is near impossible.


----------



## Platdigger (Apr 21, 2008)

So, an "eutectic mixture" must be different than an alloy.....right?
Randy


----------



## Irons (Apr 21, 2008)

Palladium said:


> Irons, You had to reach deep for that word. :lol:
> 
> I think from what i could tell is that the meaning is normally that the two metals will melt at different temperatures, But by combing the two the overall melting temperature is decreased from that of the highest melting value. So selectively melting to separate is near impossible.



I had a couple of advanced courses in soldering and resistance welding to get certified for Hi-rel soldering, so I'm familiar with the term.
When theres just a few facts rattling around in my head, it makes it easy to find the answer. 8) 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eutectic

Eutectic point
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


The melting point of a mixture of two or more solids (such as an alloy) depends on the relative proportions of its ingredients. A eutectic or eutectic mixture is a mixture at such proportions that the melting point is as low as possible, and that furthermore all the constituents crystallize simultaneously at this temperature from molten liquid solution. Such a simultaneous crystallization of a eutectic mixture is known as a eutectic reaction, the temperature at which it takes place is the eutectic temperature, and the composition and temperature at which it takes place is called the eutectic point.

The term comes from the Greek eutektos, meaning 'easily melted.'


----------



## Palladium (Apr 21, 2008)

Found it :arrow: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=6124&highlight=#6124


----------



## Scott2357 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok, my bad. Sorry, I read right over the Indonesia part. Maybe they don't have Home Depot, but I'll bet they have plumbers. Hence, no lead plumbing solder. If not then buy some from Ebay or get it shipped from USA. Surely there's not a homeland security restriction on solder???


----------



## Irons (Apr 21, 2008)

Platdigger said:


> Irons,
> could it be done chemically?
> Randy



Dissolve it in HCl and precipitate out the lead with H2SO4. It might work.


----------



## geubrina (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks Irons.

I will try to do it as your intructions.

Actually, we have ace hardware in my town, but I went there, and they said they do not sell it.

Anyway, thank you everybody. If you have any suggestion, I will try it again.


----------



## Palladium (Apr 21, 2008)

geubrina said:


> Thanks Irons.
> Actually, we have ace hardware in my town, but I went there, and they said they do not sell it.



Wow !!! You guys got a Wal-Mart :?: 

I have some that is 96 % tin and 4 % Copper. Would that little Copper cause a problem ?


----------



## Lino1406 (Apr 23, 2008)

Does HCl dissolves Pb? and then,
what does he do with PbSO4?


----------



## geubrina (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks everybody.

I am now 600km away from my home. I would straightly try the methods here as soon as I got home next 2 weeks.

By the way, I only want to make Stannous Chloride as the experts here always suggest for testing the content of gold/platinum/paladium in solution of AR.

Which dissolve first, Sn or Pb in HCl?


----------



## Irons (Apr 23, 2008)

Lino1406 said:


> Does HCl dissolves Pb? and then,
> what does he do with PbSO4?


I see your point. When hot, Lead chloride dissolves. It should precipitate out when cool. then a drop of H2SO4 to get any remainder.


That should leave the tin in solution.

Perhaps a better solution would be to look for some Lead-free fishing split shot. Those are usually made of Tin.
They are required by law here but may not be available elsewhere.

I find it keeps longer with a bit of Tin in the bottom of the container.


----------



## Lino1406 (Apr 23, 2008)

But the question is not relevant anymore
since the stannous chloride only is what 
needed therefore your answer (use HCl)
is quite good


----------



## geubrina (Apr 23, 2008)

This mean, both Pb and Sn will dissolve in HCl. But, PbCl is in solid form, then it will drop by himself.
Then I should add a small amount of H2SO4, a little by a little, to drop the remaining PbCl. Is that mean the PbCl will turn to PbSO4 (solid)?

That mean there is some excess of HCl, right?
PbCl + H2SO4 -> PbSO4 + HCl?

Well, getting out the Pb, anyway is enough to get the remaing SnCl? If so, it solve my problem. I can't wait to try this ASAP.

Thanks alot, Irons and all other friends. May God bless you all, evermore.


----------



## Irons (Apr 24, 2008)

You should use only enough HCl to dissolve the solder. Still, I've found that Stannous Chloride solution works best if there is an excess of Tin metal in the container to keep the solution from oxidizing. 
You should test it on a solution that is known to contain Gold to make sure it is working properly.


----------



## tlcarrig (Apr 27, 2008)

Odd that your Ace Hardware does not carry the tin antimony solder. Mine does. Maybe it has something to do with the supply in your country. The antimony does precipitate out on disoultion of the solder in HCl. The solder comes in 1/2 pound rolls at Ace for just about 10 USD. It is easier to dissolve if you use a metal file to make powder out of it. I used up at least 1 foot of solder in about 50 ml of HCl to make mine. I keep a piece of the solid solder in the beaker to make sure the reaction is complete. Be sure to run your solutiont through a filter to get the antimony out of it before using it.


----------



## geubrina (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi everybody,

Coming back to society, I just got my pure tin granular from my brother who came back from Penang, Malaysia.

So, anyway, many thanks for all the suggestion and idea. It is all excellent.

Thank you very much


----------



## DNIndustry (Nov 14, 2008)

I went to a plating shop they gave me a tin ingot.
I cleaned it and melted
mixed some hcl/SnCL2/d.water

Melted 1 of 16 pounds of 62% tin solder 

Put the solder bar on the + terminal of my rectifier
- on my tin bar

set it at 5v @ 10 amps in a small container.

The lead and silver are at the bottom and the tin side is 284g heavier.


----------

